# red devil eggs



## robdeviant (Sep 14, 2009)

my red devil is guarding her eggs but a few have turned white, i suspect they are bad. will it be ok to lift up the piece of bogwood the eggs are stuck to and pick out the bad ones to stop them all going bad or will the female disown them or should i just leave them be and hope for the best?


----------



## livewireumd (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe that she will eat the bad eggs or other fish will once she abandons them. I'd leave them for now and see what happens to the entire batch.


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

If u touch a baby bird in a birds nest the Parents will kill them.
You touch an egg in a cichlids nest. the parents will eat them.
Im pretty sure everybody got taught in School to never touch babies. Of animals or fish.

The fish have 100s of thousands of years of Evolution. Im sure they can figure this 1 out.

Also if you got Red devils Breeding. I'd be hoping for the worst. "That they eat them' What size is your tank and do you plan on keeping the fry. Cause if your asking this question I can only speculate this is the first time they have spawned. Ok for a begginer FIsh. but not for breeding. I had mine breed all the time. by the first spawn I knew I would never get Rid of them. Red devils Juvies are a common fish and hard to get rid of.


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

I would just leave the eggs alone. Most cichlids will eat the bad eggs and leave the good ones alone. I wouldnt suggest moving the log, you could accidently kill off some of the eggs.

if you want to get rid of them... FEEDERS!!! thats how you get rid of them =P That or post up on Craigslist and have people take them off you. (I am doing that with my convict fry once they get to 1") If you are lucky, see if your LFS will take them in (once they are a certain size)


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

whatever you do, please dont let *this* happen to them...poor little stunted RD's


----------



## robdeviant (Sep 14, 2009)

this was the second time they have bred, the first time was unsuccessfull, all the eggs turned white. (i have a 350 litre tank) selling on fry in my area will be no problem, if the susrvive that is.


----------

